# Sarah Williams



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just to let you all know.

Sarah Williams is actually a man called Ed Lindsay (if that's his real name) he is a muscle worshipper and he calls up bber girls and fitness girls trying to get them to send photos of themselves for 'sponsorship' opportunities.

This guy has been responsible for the stalking of a few notable high profile competitors although I won't disclose who they are here.

He is well known now within the competitive bbing circuit and has been banned for some time from the other site I mod on. However it was confirmed to me on the weekend that Sarah Williams is one of his aliases so therefore he/she has been banned from here and also BOI. 

Tom.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh man thats classic!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I bet thats made all the men who knocked one out over her picture, feel a bit sick


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

fcucking weirdo well done tom


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> I bet thats made all the men who knocked one out over her picture, feel a bit sick


LMFAO.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Whos ass is it then?

Fook it I dont care if it is his, the dudes got a sweet ass uke:


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

God damn

paul, jamie PMSL

there are some right freaks out there, could of made a t.v program for 5 out of this


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

weirdo


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] i was nearlly in there aswell...fcuk it...as long as thats your ar$e mr linsay ill still rattle you...ill just put a page 3 bird on ya back...and a mask over ya head oh and one over mine incase yours falls off lol

jamie...funny as fcuk man


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

LMFAO LOL LOL

What did i tell you all when that Williams first got on this board - i said there is something not quite right there and that i wont be posting her again, you think i'm being awful and 'poor sarah awww' well i was right, WOMEN DO NOT IGNORE GUYS WHO ASK REASONABLE QUESTIONS

Christ i knew there was something up, so this was Mr. Ed the stalker LOL he was as harmless as a woman anyway, and glad i never wacked my meat over them pics like B.D. and Lorian was LOL 

Well, did you all think he was a psycho loonatic or what? Coz i didnt, just think he is a E stalker who is out for a name for himself, lol at this, put straight to mod status on BOI ... LOL

Right well, thats me done on this one, i was right, you was wrong, Ed Lindsay is a joke, NOT a serial killer.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ewwww!................ i feel violated !.......

its all become clear now!

thats why "she" insisted on having the lights off!

she was so gentle too!

fcuk! what a freak!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So who was the woman that answered the phone then?

This was the number 'she' gave me and when I got a bit suspicious, I did call it more than once.

07871873999

A woman answered both times, and I know that I am not the only one that called her.

SO if she was Ed Lindsay, the muscle worshipper from FLORIDA, why was she so mean and bitchy with me at times.

SARAH was posting out of London or somewhere near London.

I am quite positive she will probably show up again.

On uk-m.com she was:

Lucy Edwards

Jessica Jones

Charo Duff

On B of I she was also:

Kelly

and posted pics of her 'mates' in Florida.

As some of you know, she would have access to LOADS of pics of me. Her biggest problem in a fake identity was lack of pics. SOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

if you are tarting about the net and spot my ass with someone else's name (I only ever post under my name), please note where it is and let me know!

x

x

x

T

I just think she is a FAT girl who loves muscular MEN.

Did any of you send HER pics?


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Did any of you send HER pics?


Only this one, the GIMP mask I wear when posting on various forums !! LOL

She did start sending me PM's asking for rep points but told her to f*ck off because she hadn't done anything to deserve them !!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

She was a rep whore, what was that about then?

x

x

x

T


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> She was a rep whore, what was that about then?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Sorry T .........what was what about ???


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> She was a rep whore, what was that about then?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


The rep points would make her look more genuine I suppose?!?!

Well done Tomo, how interesting this is.

I wonder whose sweet little a*se that was?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I think she must 'cruise' BBing sites and nick pics from members pictures.

Someone did think they had seen her pics on another board.

x

x

x

T

BL1-she was always asking peeps to REP her


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

LMAO @ all the lads who would have cracked onto her off the ass picture, sorry chaps i couldnt resist, what a weird person s/he must be.


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

mg:

You hear about this sort of stuff all the time and you never really think that it happens. If we adults can be caught out then i feel sorry for the children. How can you protect them from this sort of thing.

So is she a he or not then? Did anyone actually meet her/him?

PS. The girl in my avatar is not me! (Wish it was though!) She is a Glamour model called Nikki Kyle! Just so you all know!


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> x
> 
> x
> 
> ...


I see..........I thought it was just me, I felt so special :boohoo: LOL


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Fitchick said:


> mg:
> 
> PS. The girl in my avatar is not me! (Wish it was though!) She is a Glamour model called Nikki Kyle! Just so you all know!


The girl in my avatar isn't me - I'm a man but I think she's really fit LOL


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Thats just wrong man!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BL1 said:


> The girl in my avatar isn't me - I'm a man but I think she's really fit LOL


PMSL 

Yeah who's ass was that proper tasty! I wanna know whos it was :boohoo:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You guys, I am quite positive she was a she.

I spoke to her twice on the phone. So did at least one other lad on this board.

AND if she was the muscle worshipper that is trying to get FBB in lingerie, WHAT would have him be SLAGGING me off for posting so many pics on B of I?

She told me the lads were complaining about me posting pics, and I heard from one of the lads that she slagged me off on MSN.

NOPE, I am convinced she is just a lonely fat girl, or super scrawny. Clever cookie though.

That sweet ass does belong to someone around there.

This was the face that matched the body BTW.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> You guys, I am quite positive she was a she.
> 
> I spoke to her twice on the phone. So did at least one other lad on this board.
> 
> ...


Funny how you all know each other but he could of put a guys voice on, only person i met on here is Ironman and hes genuine as he says he is.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

What about kel we have never seen her!  does Kel stand for kevin? lmao!!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

now you go and feck off, lmao there is only one person on here who can vouch that i am female and i am confident that if he sees this thread he will help me out. Oh Lauren too but sadly she doesnt come here anymore


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kel said:


> now you go and feck off, lmao there is only one person on here who can vouch that i am female and i am confident that if he sees this thread he will help me out. Oh Lauren too but sadly she doesnt come here anymore


can we change her name to uk-m's shemale not siren! come on kev post a pic! mg:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah come on Kev post one up!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Taty I think you should speak with some of the people at Skyline.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

KELVIN ???????????


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

DB said:


> can we change her name to uk-m's shemale not siren! come on kev post a pic! mg:


LMAO barsteward, well judging by you lot i could post a pic of anyone and you wouldnt be any the wiser:love:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of me:

bber.bmp


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I will have a chat, but 'Sarah's' IP addy was LONDON.

NOT Florida.

I think we are getting two muscle freaks mixed up.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I will have a chat, but 'Sarah's' IP addy was LONDON.
> 
> NOT Florida.
> 
> ...


How do you know it was London Tat?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Lorian has some magic computer stuff!

Not my area of expertise, who are the computer geeks to explain IP addys

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Lorian has some magic computer stuff!
> 
> Not my area of expertise, who are the computer geeks to explain IP addys
> 
> ...


Thats what I mean cause you can fool IP address's, access remote computers there are loads of ways around it.... I wouldn't trust IP's fully thats all.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ed Lindsay has a girlfriend Taty - you should know that. That would explain the girl on the phone.

Sarah said she was posting from florida but was actually in London.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Ed Lindsay has a girlfriend Taty - you should know that. That would explain the girl on the phone.
> 
> Sarah said she was posting from florida but was actually in London.


.....and Sherlock Holmes lives


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Crazy Mick said:


> glad i never wacked my meat over them pics like B.D. and Lorian was LOL


   .. You know, it's human nature when one feels guilty or foolish to try and point the finger at someone else to draw attention away from themselves..

I also think that that comment displays a rather un-natural interest into my sexual habits.



Crazy Mick said:


> lol at this, put straight to mod status on BOI ... LOL


No such thing as bad publicity 



L


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

never saw anything wrong with whacking off over pictures it dont matter who's ass it was, it rocked


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

all i have to offer about this os my confession i'm really a 98year old woman livin in mozambique an am 50 stone


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

before i get banned i'm not really it was a joke

ne1 who wan't me 2 prove ovawise i'll send u me bro's msn profile address and my pics on dat loads of times from when we been out gettin bevied

i just fink sarah/ed/ whatever he/she is really called is jus a sad lonely person who needs better things to do with his/her life if he/she is a muscle worshipper then y not jus buy a mag or join a website that is specifically tailored around that sort of thing?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well the chick in my avatar is really a man and it is me

That pick of her face I like.

She was saying she wont use a pic of her face cus as she put it "it looks like a bag of spanners"..............Now that girl Tat posted is kind of cute.

From what I saw she/he was on AOL...........  ..............How gay is that


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

crazymick when will you stop trivialising this guy.

yes he has been harmless on the internet as Sarah but THIS IS NOT the main way he contacts us girls and he has been FAR more devious and invasive by other means.

Please please will you SHUT UP about laughing off something you clearly do not understand the implications of and the lengths he has gone to to get our personal contacts


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

i emailed sarah about a month ago, trying to chat her up? she had a tight backside in here avatar, so i thought ad try and get her to show me a pic of her face. she DINT lol now i no y lol.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Thats what I mean cause you can fool IP address's, access remote computers there are loads of ways around it.... I wouldn't trust IP's fully thats all.


Yah, both Lorian and Winger are computer guys so they knew that and had to check some stuff.

GOD I so feel for the next girl that shows up saying, HI I was thinking about competing in BBing, cause that was her thing.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Ed Lindsay has a girlfriend Taty - you should know that. That would explain the girl on the phone.
> 
> Sarah said she was posting from florida but was actually in London.


But Ed and the GF are in FLORIDA! I have been briefed about ED!

x

x

x

T

I still think Sarah is a GIRL in or around LONDON. NOT Ed's GF.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I think she must 'cruise' BBing sites and nick pics from members pictures.
> 
> ......


Dang! I hope she doesn't take my pics from forums and poses as me! This whole thing is ludicrous to say the least. Some real characters out there:rage:

It's a good thing Tom caught this. Did you have a suspicion for a while then?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Well the chick in my avatar is really a man and it is me
> 
> That pick of her face I like.
> 
> ...


OH man you must Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve abuse off the guys.

First the bush thing, both you and Steve, and now liking the look too!

Yes the face like a bag of spanner is not entirely accurate, however if I was a lad, she would not be my first choice.

I gather it has been awhile Scott 

Not that I am one to gloat or anything, just that my standards have been going UP as it has been so long 

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> OH man you must Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve abuse off the guys.
> 
> First the bush thing, both you and Steve, and now liking the look too!
> 
> ...


your standards have been going up!!!!????? mg:

i bet if i put some pants on a sack of potatoes,

painted two eyes on it.....

and left it outside your house,,...

you'd drag that bad boy in there and turn it into a big bowl of mash within the hour.....

lmfao!!.....T !....mate......sis......you'd shag a pile of rusty nails if it had pants on......


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> your standards have been going up!!!!????? mg:
> 
> i bet if i put some pants on a sack of potatoes,
> 
> ...


Ok where is the logic for that one hun? I am blonde you know.

Is that because I think you and Tom are serious stud muffins?



x

x

x

T

I wish I would shag anything cause in all honesty, even Hackskii is looking goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood to me right now!  Scott


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

EVEN hackskii!????

ooooooh Scott ! yer hear that ?.....EVEN Hackskii,......

uuumph thats gotta sting!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooops my joke was not as funny as I thought!

I will have you know that I ADORE Scott.

AND he is cute!

Sorry HUN



x

x

x

T


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I certainly dont think anyone should take this sort of thing as a joke TBH. I know if it had been my wife he was hassling i wouldnt be happy and im sure most of the guys on here would be the same.

There are some serious freaks out there guys so we should all stick together and stay safe. Good work Tom and ill spread the word about him on all the other fourms i use.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Yes the face like a bag of spanner is not entirely accurate, however if I was a lad, she would not be my first choice.


Haaa haaa you are one to talk:love:

Yah, It has been over a month for me and you are looking pretty too.

Now where is the rest of my twelve pack?

Dont feel bad hun, you spent alot of money talking to this third choice on the phone for hours on the international dime


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

oh sorry hun, it was a quick reply during tea break and I thought it was funny, but it wasn't

x

x

x

T


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Lorian said:


> .. You know, it's human nature when one feels guilty or foolish to try and point the finger at someone else to draw attention away from themselves..
> 
> I also think that that comment displays a rather un-natural interest into my sexual habits.


Think you was right there, i just read on your site hes actually a muscle worshipper - i never knew this i just thought he was a nob head.

Puts it in a different light now, well noone says these kind of things and i never know about them .....

But i as right about the meat beating :heh:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Dont feel bad hun, you spent alot of money talking to this third choice on the phone for hours on the international dime


Hackskii hun,

Now that I have 3 bunnies, platinum, thruster and twin turbo, you are my fourth choice sweets! 



x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Hackskii hun,
> 
> Now that I have 3 bunnies, platinum, thruster and twin turbo, you are my fourth choice sweets!
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I can come over and experiment with you.

I do have two hands we can play hide the bunnies on yamg:

I will pick up some strawberries, whipping cream, hot oil, some mood music, incense candles, a new camera with a big zoom lense, flood lights, oh yah maybe a video cam too.

Now that is a good offer.

Almost too good to pass up huh?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:
 

> your standards have been going up!!!!????? mg:
> 
> i bet if i put some pants on a sack of potatoes,
> 
> ...


Stu(D)

I think I have PMT (I don't need to keep track right now, like what's the point!) and I gave up dairy so I am a bit GRUMPY (happened last time, think I would remember).

You almost made me cry in my highly girlie emotional state! :boohoo:

ESPECIALLY as I am not getting any.

So I was very highly offended.

Just one question though, would the sack of potatoes be warm?



x

x

x

T

SCOTT! But all of that would take LONGER than five minutes.


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This Ed lindsey has stalked me 4 a long time i know him/her as Amy i have his hotmail acc for anyone, he is known by all names and i think he may be going under another name jessica lyons as i had a few emails from her but something doesnt add up sounds like the guy, This guy has harrassed alot of girls and is known to the police and there is a crime number for him, so be careful girlies.

Lynsey


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> SCOTT! But all of that would take LONGER than five minutes.


Ouch:axe:

5 minutes is marathon sex where I come from

I wonder if there is something that can be done about this dude, chick what ever?

Does one have to wait till something happens to do something?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Geeeez, what a saddo!!!! I can't believe there are actually losers out there who go around signing up on BB websites just to meet muscular women!!!

I want to echo what one of you guys said earlier...I read one of his/her replies to T and thought, "Sorry, women just DON'T talk that way"...I'm a fair judge of writing styles, and 'hers' was too masculine. I didn't give it any further thought - not enough evidence to take it to the mods - but it all fits now.

Anyway, on to more important issues, a deadly serious one, in fact - I'm glad I never whacked off to his/her avatar now too...



Keyser.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ERMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

PRETTY SURE SARAH WAS A WOMAN!

MORE THAN ONE PERSON SPOKE TO HER ON THE PHONE.

SHE WAS NOT INTERESTED IN ME IN FACT SHE WAS TRYING TO GET ME TO STOP POSTING PICS ON B OF I.

DOES THAT SOUND LIKE A FEMALE MUSCLE WORSHIPPER TO YOU?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry Taty but the flows against you.

Plus the people who told me are a bit more in the know than you.

I wouldn't put this up if I wasn't sure of my sources.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> ERMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> PRETTY SURE SARAH WAS A WOMAN!
> 
> ...


Could bhe puts on a high voice on the phone, and in a masterful display of double-bluff, acts in exact opposition to how his real-life persona works so as to forestall suspicion, it's a tactic I always use to great effect whenever I'm stalki..

ermm....nice weather, eh??!!?? 

LOL!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> Could bhe puts on a high voice on the phone, and in a masterful display of double-bluff, acts in exact opposition to how his real-life persona works so as to forestall suspicion, it's a tactic I always use to great effect whenever I'm stalki..
> 
> ermm....nice weather, eh??!!??
> 
> LOL!!


or it could just be his girlfriends number and she may know about what he/she/IT does and doesn't agree with it mybe she had accsess to his pc and told tat to stop posting for her protection

i was thinking about this 1 today in work and the more i thought about it and the more i read on this thread the more i thought what lengths i'd go to, to get some1 if they ever even attempted something like that with my sister or mother or any of my female friends

at first i thought it was a harmless sado just lookin for a cheap thril bt gbl1z was sayin he/she/IT went to great lengths to get in touch with these women and i know that alot of female BBers are strong bt all it takes is a saddo to try an get 1 of them alone somewere expecting to meet a woman and spike their drink or something like that and then it becomes a VERY serious matter!


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

The guy may well have a feminine voice. Possibly even going through a transiton from male to female? Who knows (an who the feck cares quite frankly), but that could be a possibility for his obsession with 'muscular females' - Maybe thats what he wants to be? :crazy:

Anyway, atleast the matter is in hand and people have been alerted before it has developed any further.

I must admit, i do find it abit immature and disrespectful when people make light of such circumstances.

Obviously some people do not realise how badly it affects people. Its not just a fact that it's women involved either.

Anyone of us can be vunreable to the odd obsessive individual, and untill that happens to you its probably best not to advise people, of brushing it aside and forgetting about it. Its not as easy as that.

And incidently im talking from personal experience, however my situation involved a female, and would be sitting on the bonnet of my car in a carpark evey few days. - On the last occasion it got me to such boiling point, that i almost floored her. Not proud to admit it because for me it was the first and last time i ever considered laying a finger of harm on a female.

Anyone who has ever genuinely had a 'stalker' or someone encroaching on their personal space for longer then a month or so will understand how frustrating and infuritating it is. For many, its more then just that, but it can send people over the edge- Ive been involved in many cases such as these.

So it is not just men who do these kinds of things, so the possibilty of it being his Girlfriend is also a very valid one.

In anycase, hope those involved have not been too badly affected.

Rant over====================================:car:

MP.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Lynsey Beattie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This Ed lindsey has stalked me 4 a long time i know him/her as Amy i have his hotmail acc for anyone, he is known by all names and i think he may be going under another name jessica lyons as i had a few emails from her but something doesnt add up sounds like the guy, This guy has harrassed alot of girls and is known to the police and there is a crime number for him, so be careful girlies.
> 
> Lynsey


I would listen to Lynsey on this one, seems to know more about him than most of the other women.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Crazy Mick said:


> I would listen to Lynsey on this one, seems to know more about him than most of the other women.


if anyone has contact with him please come to me as i have the police record on him dating back to 2004 and have been asked by police for any future suspicious contact to fbbs to be reported.


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Liz, it seems he is bak in a new form under jessica and wants to get into training emailed me a few times but i think this is the same boke, here we go again, how are those lifts going for your routine going are you still doing the show in holland later on in the year.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Lynsey Beattie said:


> Hey Liz, it seems he is bak in a new form under jessica and wants to get into training emailed me a few times but i think this is the same boke, here we go again, how are those lifts going for your routine going are you still doing the show in holland later on in the year.


yeah lynsey hoping to and prepping for it! But the organisers havent officially confirmed womens comp with the IFBB so just hoping it all goes ahead ok as there are a few UK girls hoping to do it, Carmen Knights and Nicole P in figure with you...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

and re ed/amy/jessica you need to tell him not to contact you in order for it to be harassment..i dont know if you got that far with 'amy' since you mentioned me and he disappeared....but if you can get proof its him then please report it to police also and say herts police are dealing with the case...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man lynsey I cant get over your abs.

Im no stalker by the way and live in the States

Those abs are super impressive, better than most men.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

allegedly!!!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

say's you mr "danny do you want a pole dance"!!


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

good work tom, well spotted.......

makes me sick, people like that..whats to stop him gettin bored with muscle women and movin on to young kids and trying to groom them instead.

if us 'adults' can fall for his lies and deceipt then god help children.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

danny26 said:


> good work tom, well spotted.......
> 
> makes me sick, people like that..whats to stop him gettin bored with muscle women and movin on to young kids and trying to groom them instead.
> 
> if us 'adults' can fall for his lies and deceipt then god help children.


Ok Danny, what you just said makes NO SENSE AT ALL. I get your concern, however it is unfounded.

However it does show how easily peeps can be groomed on line.

Latest New Scientist on Love was talking about how MOST people are more honest and open on line. So I think this is why so many are so upset about it.

Muscle worshippers usually want to be DOMINATED. Fetishes and perversions are not swap and chop.

Unless of course you are winger. He is just polymorphously perverse. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is polymorphously perverse?

Ew you are so smart Tat.

Have I ever told you I Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve smart women:love:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Poly=many

morph(eous)=forms

Perverse=YOU! 

Yes you have told me you like smart women.

I made a mistake though in my post.

Swap and chop is a form of 'fetish' if you are a swinger! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, ok!

I am not a swinger and I dont think I ever could be one either.

I am not really perverse as perverse goes.

Ya know what they say about perverted and kinky right?

Kinky is using a feather

Perverted is using the whole chicken


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a whole boa of feathers I can loan ya if you want Hackskii for when Tat comes to visit ya!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peg said:


> I have a whole boa of feathers I can loan ya if you want Hackskii for when Tat comes to visit ya!


Why, you are so much closer


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks Liz yes since i mentioned you he hasnt been in touch as amy, but i had this email from another girl called jessica but sounded very strange but i sort of sent her packing not heard anything since.

Thanks Hackskii for you comments about my abs, they are my best body part and are looking alot better this year round along with my physique. I will post pics after next weekend in California


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Why, you are so much closer


Such a charmer you are. I will have to send you a picture of it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lynsey Beattie said:


> thanks Liz yes since i mentioned you he hasnt been in touch as amy, but i had this email from another girl called jessica but sounded very strange but i sort of sent her packing not heard anything since.
> 
> Thanks Hackskii for you comments about my abs, they are my best body part and are looking alot better this year round along with my physique. I will post pics after next weekend in California


I think you mentioned before that you were doing a fitness thing in LA?

I live in California, you are going to love the weather here.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

danny i never offered to poledance for you did i? maybe i did? what the hell you can have one for free!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> danny i never offered to poledance for you did i? maybe i did? what the hell you can have one for free!


not that i want 1 but u did say u would swing round a pole weraing stilleto's and a thong or something along those lines unless im day dreaming again u also told winger you wanted to do it he offered me 1 aswell :boohoo: i wouldn't mind but your both MEN an dat's were i draw the line as i said before 1 way sytem!!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

danny26 said:


> good work tom, well spotted.......
> 
> makes me sick, people like that..whats to stop him gettin bored with muscle women and movin on to young kids and trying to groom them instead.
> 
> if us 'adults' can fall for his lies and deceipt then god help children.


Dude, i never fell for his bull**** at all, nobody really did all the guys were just raving about the pics, i think there was a guy who went as far as phone calls but thats about it ... and hes embarrased as hell now.

I'd like to know what other forums hes on iwould sign upas a woman and see who contacts me  It would be fun ... and i bet John is up for it as well


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> I'd like to know what other forums hes on iwould sign upas a woman and see who contacts me  It would be fun ... and i bet John is up for it as well


So how does that make you different from 'Sarah'?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ever thought his wife might be in on it with him or it could even be her on her own on his computer!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> So how does that make you different from 'Sarah'?


Urm ... well i suppose your right and i will forget i thought of that idea 

I dont have good pics anyway


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> ever thought his wife might be in on it with him or it could even be her on her own on his computer!


Seen as were on the subject here - ever thought he could be a woman whos calling herself Ed, and has a guy in on it as well


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you all are confusing the issue.

http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=47595

Read this thread


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I think you all are confusing the issue.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.com/ukmuscle/forums/read.aspx?pid=47595
> 
> Read this thread


Cheers Tom, now i get it all and i am keeping my big mouth closed on my opinions .... however, *TATYANA - WHO ARE THESE FEMALE MUSCLE WORSHIPPERS AND ARE THEY FOR REAL OR WHAT? *That is some seriously good news for male bodybuilders


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Mick you donut,

Stalking is an indication of VIOLENT CRIME. Women who are murdered by their ex-spouses, something ridiculous like 50-70% of them are stalked first. Works the same way for men. Think of that film with the bunny boiler in it, Jagged Edge. She was a stalker.

I think you need to do some reading.

It is like saying rape is about sex, rape is about violence, so being raped is not a FUN thing for either sex.

Respect

T

BTW how old are you? you profile say mature student, what are you studying, I know it is not women's issues.


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

Bad news on stalking front girls.

The Poice seem to have a 'too hard to do file' when it come to this sort of thing. If enough of you collect the evidence (emails ect) they may start to do something. Its really hard to prove intent on an email so from what ive been told they dont really like to go near these sorts of cases.

I really hope that they can do something about this guy cause im sure it will put alot of people off this sport if he continue's to behave like this.

Stay strong Ladies


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> Dude, i never fell for his bull**** at all, nobody really did all the guys were just raving about the pics, i think there was a guy who went as far as phone calls but thats about it ... and hes embarrased as hell now.
> 
> I'd like to know what other forums hes on iwould sign upas a woman and see who contacts me  It would be fun ... and i bet John is up for it as well


you lot just dont get that it was a woman do you? well it is. every single person is jumping to conclusions of there own but tatyana is right in saying its a woman. the fella isnt embarrassed one bit mick you div. your all commenting on stuff you know f all about bar Tatyana. may of had an accomplice who was a man. who knows. what about the thought that there's 2 lots of weirdo's roaming the place. sarah(or who ever) and Ed and they might not know each other either. and they are totally different people. or dont your minds open up that far when it comes to a bit of gossip. think someone would know if it was a woman puttin on a voice or not dont you? woman woman woman woman woman........there you ignorant fool.:rage:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> you lot just dont get that it was a woman do you? well it is. every single person is jumping to conclusions of there own but tatyana is right in saying its a woman. the fella isnt embarrassed one bit mick you div. your all commenting on stuff you know f all about bar Tatyana. may of had an accomplice who was a man. who knows. what about the thought that there's 2 lots of weirdo's roaming the place. sarah(or who ever) and Ed and they might not know each other either. and they are totally different people. or dont your minds open up that far when it comes to a bit of gossip. think someone would know if it was a woman puttin on a voice or not dont you? woman woman woman woman woman........there you ignorant fool.:rage:


but do you not think that it could be a man and a woman working together then? maybe their both muscle worshippers and to them it's 1 big turn on tom said ed lyndsey has got a girlfriend maybe just maybe every1 including tat has overlooked the fact that a man and a woman who are both muscle worshippers met through a site like this or some other way and their love of stalking people with muscles was the reason they got together maybe thats what their whole relationship is based on e-stalking muscular women!! any1 think of that?

sounds a little far fetched i know but it also sounds logical that it could happen that would explain the womans vioce tat heard on the phone


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

i agree that could be. maybe not. i dont know. alls i am saying is everyone is saying its a man, some saying a man doing a womans voice.

i am saying its a woman and tat is right.

and if all the posts are read back from her, she sure did get a response from a lot of the lads on here. if she'd of rang them and not the person she did, they'd of been well up for it. not all, but most. PERIOD!!

personally i think she was a [email protected] teasing dog who was weird as hell even doing this instead of just being herself and got on as she was.

need i/we say anymore. hee hee hee hee hee!

nice dogs danny.

brothers got a male and female American(PIT)Bulldog. (not a pitbull) awsome things and soft as a brush until messed with.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

The muscle worshipper ED is in FLORIDA with his girlfriend there

SARAH was is or near LONDON, the FLORIDA stuff she said was all LIES.

So it would have to be a pretty long distant relationship

I think people just LOVE the gossip and this is how things get out of hand.

I think it is great you think she is a man, cause then maybe you might be a bit more careful in future with newbies.

LORD knows I have had a steep learning curve.

Sarah was a woman and I also wish she had just been herself, or more like most of you lads, and obviously NOT YOU avatar and an obviously NOT YOU name.

THEN there would not have been a problem. However, for as much as she said she didn't want, she did want attention.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> i agree that could be. maybe not. i dont know. alls i am saying is everyone is saying its a man, some saying a man doing a womans voice.
> 
> i am saying its a woman and tat is right.
> 
> ...


i think it was 1 or more muscle worshippers who were obsessed with all ppl with muscles but women in particular

i think this needs to be brought to every1's attention and it has been but it is getting a bit repetitive and most ppl are just raising the same questions that have been answered and looking at it from one way only

the dogs are a patient of my mums he's breeding them soon an i've got 1st refusal on any of the bitches their both pups them 2 the bitch is 10 an 1/2 stone 12months old the dog is 11 stone and 10 months old there both going to be about 15stone fully grown and about 3ft 2- 3ft 6 on all 4's the dad has already won an online show and he's going to be put in for some proper show's in a few months his dad is a champion and the bitch comes from the same kennels as the international champion and her dad has won about 50 shows 1st place their both dopes though they can be funny with new people especially males(i was informed after i was left alone with the pair of them), people say you should always try and meet both parents before you buy a dog and after meeting them 2 i told the fella who owns them i'd take him a deposit around once they have been mated. i know a fella with one of them american bulldogs it's HUGE same size as my ex's bull mastiff and their the same age

p.s. tat can you be sure that ed lyndsey is STILL in florida? people can travel you know and quite alot of people that are stalkers and phedophiles - i'm not saying ed lyndsey is but as far as i'm concerened ne1 who stalks any1 regardless of sex or reason should have to sign the sex offenders register as even if they don't do something that bad to some1 they stalk what's to stop them doing it in the future? y wait untilsome1 has had their life ruined by something as bad as rape before something is done to prevent them from having contact with the people they are obbsessed with?

who ever "sarah williams" was/is they should be brought to justice, but my veiws on justice when it comes to things like that are a little different from mr blairs:gun: about sums it up ne1 who would or is capable and likely to do something as serious as rape or kidnap or stalking- because that can evolve into something like that, just look at internet phedophiles they get locked up before they do something to harm children so y not people who stalk women and men online? y not sort the problem before it does evelove into somethinng that can seriously ruin some1's life(i know that stalking can effect people and is in itself a very serious issue but i think if 1 of the girls on this site(god forbid) was stalked and raped it would effect their trust in people for the rest of their lives-not that stalking won't but it is not as serious as something like rape)


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> you lot just dont get that it was a woman do you? well it is. every single person is jumping to conclusions of there own but tatyana is right in saying its a woman. the fella isnt embarrassed one bit mick you div. your all commenting on stuff you know f all about bar Tatyana. may of had an accomplice who was a man. who knows. what about the thought that there's 2 lots of weirdo's roaming the place. sarah(or who ever) and Ed and they might not know each other either. and they are totally different people. or dont your minds open up that far when it comes to a bit of gossip. think someone would know if it was a woman puttin on a voice or not dont you? woman woman woman woman woman........there you ignorant fool.:rage:


Well if you read what Tom pointed out to me you will see ...


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Mick you donut,
> 
> Stalking is an indication of VIOLENT CRIME. Women who are murdered by their ex-spouses, something ridiculous like 50-70% of them are stalked first. Works the same way for men. Think of that film with the bunny boiler in it, Jagged Edge. She was a stalker.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about stalking, rape and violent crime??? I'm on about female muscle worshippers.


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> Well if you read what Tom pointed out to me you will see ...


oh so cos its tom its right is it mick? oh tom, oh tooooommm! get a grip mick

you havent got a mind of your own then.

did you actually even read my post proper and the possibilities.

obviously not!

and in the pic the quote.........are you sure you know anything either? on anything actually


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> oh so cos its tom its right is it mick? oh tom, oh tooooommm! get a grip mick
> 
> you havent got a mind of your own then.
> 
> ...


LOL igot my opinions, why dont you go to uk-muscle.com and talk it there, i thought like you did too till i read what actually happened, now i got my opinions and ....


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

Crazy Mick said:


> LOL igot my opinions, why dont you go to uk-muscle.com and talk it there, i thought like you did too till i read what actually happened, now i got my opinions and ....


sheep will follow sheep. nuff said!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> sheep will follow sheep. nuff said!


You honest think its a woman? You could be right i thought so too, maybe still could  be but i still dont see what everyone is arguing about.

And why is it me whos getting picked on, you just come upwith the same ideas i had and i got called all sorts of crap... Mr. Hughes i may change my opinions again and go to uk-muscle.com again like


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

f*ck me does it really matter! I cant believe we have had so many pages arguing about whether it was a woman or a man, the person is a sicko nuff said, someone please close the thread!


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

jesus christ what in the hell what a crank!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

*"Bwahaha - it was me all along, and I would have got away with it, too, if it wasn't for you kids and your pesky dog!"*


----------



## Blitz (Mar 13, 2006)

how was the mobile number faked to look like uk mob number?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Man oh man, I stopped looking at this thread days ago & have returned to view an episope which could match an Agatha Christie classic!!

This is probably so simple.....

"Sarah Williams" is a *woman* living in London, DONE. Taty & i think a few others (on the sly) have spoken to *her* on the phone. She most likely pretended to live in Florida (COINCIDENTALLY this is where Ed Lindsay is from). However, Winger, Lorian & a few others have told us all that her I.P. address clearly indicates that she lives/posts in London. That's right, a young woman in London has a fixation with muscular women. Sure this is not hard to believe!!!

Liz, Lynsey & fellow female b'bers are being harassed by someone completely different. Liz has said she spoke to a *man* (likewise with Lynsey & others) & Liz has even got the guy's address, he's based in Herefordshire.

Conclusion: Whether this Ed Lindsay is involved, we'll probably never know. There is most definitely two completely seperate parties involved here (MAYBE MORE) who don't even know each other. Not some 'Fred West' character & his nutty wife 'Rosemary' in some far fetched plot together! This has got way out of control with some ridiculous theories & think this thread should really be closed by now. :crazy:

R


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i have no idea about tthis sarah williams but ed linsay definitely does NOT live in florida i dont know who made that up

unfortunately ed is alive and well much closer to home. living in powys wales formerly herefordshire altho 'as a woman' has claimed to come from herefordshire and london and probably plenty of other places too


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

OK heres what i can figure out:

1. Sarah Williams could be one of Eds paid 'employees' who collects data and peoples personal info for him and sends it back to him.

2. No women dare do a session with Ed coz of fears of being abused and so they will never know for sure who he is or what hes game is.

3. If hes the same guy who contacted me a few years ago well he will be back in a different I.P. name, this guy was really after meeting up with a muscle woman

4. He seems to want to get women to get big in a muscular sense from what i have read about him, therefore hes a muscle worshipper and possibly not at all harmful to anyone physically, personally i would not worry, i know what muscle worship is all about its not rape or serious beatings in any way, or at least the male stuff isnt.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Crazy Mick said:


> OK heres what i can figure out:
> 
> 1. Sarah Williams could be one of Eds paid 'employees' who collects data and peoples personal info for him and sends it back to him.
> 
> ...


Mick of course being the authority on this matter.

Ed doesnt ask for sessions this is the whole point. he does NOT approach women in the usual manner of a muscle worshipper and therein lies the problem he LIES AND DECEIVES to manipulate the women involved. THIS IS NOT A NORMAL MUSCLE FETISH GUY

mick i do not know why you continue to post your 'facts' on this guy that you really have no clue about . YOu have NO IDEA about this side of bodybuilding. You seem very insistent that he is nothing to worry about . Know something we dont??


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Liz has a very valid point.

Most 'fans' are up front, will ask for a pic, or ask (code language I found out) 'to wrestle or train'.

Then you can say yes or no.

NOT an issue.

HOWEVER, when someone poses as someone they are not just to get, well who knows what they are after exactly, attention and gratification..................

How do some of you feel that SARAH was not who she presented herself to be?

x

x

x

T


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dont you all think weve done this to death ? I said about a week ago i thought it had been exhausted and its still going on.

Hey its sad but thats what it is, talking about it in here for another month aint gonna change anything is it ?

1 of 2 things happend.

a bloke joined pretending to be a woman so what ( its a chat board, im sure if anyone went and met this person theyd have found out if they were male or female ).

a female joined the board and has caused lots of fuss, damn life must be dull if we cant get back to more pressing issues. training , diet, a laugh and a joke etc. 

Do you think Robdog is actually robs name, or Ironman is actually ironman jones, we know that toms name is not tiny tom, its just plain old tom. Hackskii is made up of hacks surname and his hobby, DB isnt dirty barry pitts, people use made up names ( things they find amusing ), parts of first and last names , middle names etc who cares?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

John said:


> dont you all think weve done this to death ? I said about a week ago i thought it had been exhausted and its still going on.
> 
> Hey its sad but thats what it is, talking about it in here for another month aint gonna change anything is it ?
> 
> ...


I agree with the big man -

I think people are gutted because on some levels they fancied a man 

I think every possibilty has been exausted now. Time to move on maybe ?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Ironman said:


> I agree with the big man -
> 
> I think people are gutted because on some levels they fancied a man
> 
> I think every possibilty has been exausted now. Time to move on maybe ?


someone does, nice one iron, hope your doing better by the way


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think we can consider this dead horse well and truly flogged

:deadhorse


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I think we can consider this dead horse well and truly flogged
> 
> :deadhorse


Dude that horse flogging looks a bit sexual


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> I think we can consider this dead horse well and truly flogged
> 
> :deadhorse


well your the mod bro, stick the little pad lock on it and kill it


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

exactly! some one kill this thread before it turns into the thread that won't die! it has done what it was supposed to and let every1 know about "sarah" people have discussed it and now it should just serve as a reminder to existing members and a warning to new members!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good job its not just me who thinks this thread should be locked! PLEASE LOCK IT!!!


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> Mick of course being the authority on this matter.
> 
> Ed doesnt ask for sessions this is the whole point. he does NOT approach women in the usual manner of a muscle worshipper and therein lies the problem he LIES AND DECEIVES to manipulate the women involved. THIS IS NOT A NORMAL MUSCLE FETISH GUY
> 
> mick i do not know why you continue to post your 'facts' on this guy that you really have no clue about . YOu have NO IDEA about this side of bodybuilding. You seem very insistent that he is nothing to worry about . Know something we dont??


They are not 'facts' they are *OPINIONS.*

I never said i was the authority on this issue - you did.

I am insisting if its muscle worship there is no need to be freakin out, but now you said something else i didnt know - and my *OPINIONS *have changed again ... if you want to know my *NEW* *OPINIONS *i would be happy to comment 

Yes its whipping a dead horse like the guys have said and i'm glad it doesnt go on... and on... and on... like 'the other site' does.

I'm called crazy mick, but it doesnt mean to say im crazy, just means i will take anything at any dose to get what i want in my bodybuilding.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

John said:


> Do you think Ironman is actually ironman jones, ?


You mean he is not Ironman?

Gutted:boohoo:


----------

